# Bluetooth FreeBSD dongle USB chipset Broadcom



## dcastellacci (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, 
I would like to post my problem with FreeBSD bluetooth my USB bluetooth dongle is recognized under FreeBSD but when I use this command it does not work.

No ok with this command:

```
sudo bash -c "bthidcontrol -a 58: b3: fc: e7: 3c: fa query >> /etc/bluetooth/bthidd.conf"
Could not perform SDP query on the device 58: b3: fc: e7: 3c: fa. Attribute not found (87)
```
It's ok with this command:

```
sudo hccontrol -n ubt0hci inquiry
Inquiry result, num_responses=1
Inquiry result #0
        BD_ADDR: GVAUDIO
        Page Scan Rep. Mode: 0x1
        Page Scan Period Mode: 00
        Page Scan Mode: 00
        Class: 24:04:14
        Clock offset: 0x7a6
Inquiry complete. Status: No error [00]
```
Do you have an idea?
Thank you.


----------

